# DiRT only gets about 12FPS



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2007)

downloaded the demo and im only getting 12fps average all settings on medium and my vid card @480/1.4ghz cpu @stock 2ghz 

i tried the res @ 1280X1024 and 1024X768 and both gave 12fps wtf? 

think the cpu needs a healthy boost to get higher




			
				req stuffs said:
			
		

> Minimum System Requirements
> OS: Windows XP
> Processor: Pentium 4 @ 3 GHz or Athlon 64 3000+
> Memory: 1 GB
> ...




maybe 2.4ghz or so to get good framerate?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2007)

im reading somemore it appears im not the only one with this issue



			
				actiontrip.com said:
			
		

> What I didn't like about the game, from a technical standpoint, are some of the visual effects (the overdone HDR lighting, and whatever filter the developers used to make everything appear "grittier" - it simply didn't seem crisp enough for a PC game, but that was obviously intentional), and, of course, the horrible frame rates that I was getting. Even after installing the patch, the game ran like ASS (that's 'ass' in CAPSLOCK) on my AMD 3800+, 7900GT, 2GB RAM work rig, and on medium visual settings! (Surprisingly, the frame rate wasn't THAT much lower on Ultra Settings.)
> The frame rate would be passable while driving a Rally race, but when more cars would come into play, even on 'medium,' I was more or less getting a slide show. To quote some crazy Aussie: "W-T-F, MATE?!"



better parts yet having the same issue as me  any chance i can get better FPS? short of upgrading of course


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 17, 2007)

With my 3200+ at 2.6 i couldnt play worth a damn. Once I got my opty stock 2ghz wasnt even good nuff, i was cpu limited until about 2.4ghz x2. The engine uses alot of cpu power, I can pretty much run the game maxxed with my x1800 at 1024 just due to the cpu speed.


----------



## technicks (Aug 17, 2007)

No i don't think you will get much higher.
I have got the same issue. If i race with multiple cars the framerate goes down drastic,
When i race alone i get 30 fps on 1600x1200 and medium settings.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2007)

wtf thats retarded the game no one can play without dual core and suped up gfx  assholes glad i didnt buy it 


tried running @2.4ghz ram @480 3-4-4-8 1T 7800GS @480/1.4ghz AND STILL ONLY GOT 15FPS MAX WTF 1024X768 med detail on most low on some


----------



## vega22 (Aug 17, 2007)

its a next gen games guys ffs of course it will tax the older hardware.

rty dropping the eye candy.

the shadows are what crippled my machine, turn them down and it made it smooth for me.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 17, 2007)

I nearly bought DIRT today... think I'd better hold off until I go Core2Duo.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2007)

shit am i artifacting?

stock clocks 45C MAX temp


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 18, 2007)

lol at the nv/ati cards in the specs, both the nv ones are wayy faster than the ati ones listed. lol

but it recomends an 8800 for nv which means that it doesn't think the 7800 or 7900 series is quite fast enough to run it, and while the x1950 series may not seem to be much faster than the 7900 series, the x1950's have more shaders. which is why the 8800's are probably the real recomended along with the 2900's as it seems to be a shader optimised game. 

only real way to tell is to have someone with an x1950 pro post up, and if they've a reasonable amount of frames, then you'll know that's why. 8800's coul post up too, but I doubt that'd help, the 8800's are just plain faster overall.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 18, 2007)

cdawall said:


> shit am i artifacting?
> 
> stock clocks 45C MAX temp



I cant see nothing, must be your eyes. get some sleep


----------



## TonyStark (Aug 18, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> I cant see nothing, must be your eyes. get some sleep



You can't see that big gray diagonal line in the middle of the screen?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2007)

It's aliens shooting brown lazer beams at you.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 18, 2007)

Honestly I have no issues at all, runs on ultra @ 1280x1024 36+ FPS at least, even in races with multiple cars. However it sounds like an issue my friend had once in F.E.A.R. Even with the fully patched version he'd get a max of like 20FPS with a 7900GT for no reason. A clean install would run great once, then chug after that.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 18, 2007)

lol hd2900xt sure and a quad core, but he's on a 7800gs.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 18, 2007)

cdawall said:


> shit am i artifacting?
> 
> stock clocks 45C MAX temp



looks like it :-\


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2007)

no no its the aliens with brown lasers


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ugh, downloading the demo and it's only 80 some kpb/s.....this is going to take forever...might have to pause the download


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2007)

cdawall said:


> shit am i artifacting?
> 
> stock clocks 45C MAX temp



7800's and 7900's i found terrible for dust check near the fan  make sure it's all clear.

GL.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 18, 2007)

7800's and 7900's shouldn't have the kind of trouble though I would think. The only reason I never played it on my X800XT was because it requires SM3.0 (booooooo). It might just be a driver issue.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 18, 2007)

AsRock said:


> 7800's and 7900's i found terrible for dust check near the fan  make sure it's all clear.
> 
> GL.



how dare you


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> 7800's and 7900's shouldn't have the kind of trouble though I would think. The only reason I never played it on my X800XT was because it requires SM3.0 (booooooo). It might just be a driver issue.



yeah but you have to remeber the 7800 gs is basically a faster 6800 ultra, both have 16 pipes, the 7800 is just clocked higher . now the 7800gt at 20 pipes or the 7800 gtx at 24 pipes might not struggle so much.


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm glad to hear it's not broken


----------



## daboggeyman (Aug 19, 2007)

Dirt! nice game lots of fun. Really nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

give me a link please to the download for the demo i want to try it. Also i will post the FPS with my hardware after i get it downloaded.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

it will be done in 40min


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 19, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> give me a link please to the download for the demo i want to try it. Also i will post the FPS with my hardware after i get it downloaded.



http://www.gamershell.com/download_19282.shtml
833MB's! WTF! How big are demos getting now; and it's probably only for about 10 minutes content.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 19, 2007)

tsnot that good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> http://www.gamershell.com/download_19282.shtml
> 833MB's! WTF! How big are demos getting now; and it's probably only for about 10 minutes content.



that is were i am downloading from the speed is only 500kb-800kbs sometimes goes to 200kbs


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm only downloading to see what kinda frames I get.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

same here i think we should get around the same
Maybe not i am not going to go to 2.8ghz again on my CPU temps still aren't good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

70% downloaded


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

damn windows XP.I was ocing the PCI-E bus and was loading into windows and it said something about some file being f*d up (in my own words) i don't want to reinstall windows yet so time to use linux for now i will update when ever i reinstall windows.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 19, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is were i am downloading from the speed is only 500kb-800kbs sometimes goes to 200kbs



remember the dial-up times? 


OMG! ITS DOWNLOADING AT 3Kbps!!! oh no its 2 again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

lol i remember. I am happy that they have cable internet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 20, 2007)

CPU AMD Athlon x2 4600+@2597 RAM @864@4-4-4-5-2t video card 520/740
Res 1024X768 everything else not touched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think i am going to push my GPU to 550 and mem to 860 also CPU to 2.7 and see what i get.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 20, 2007)

Guys just know that you need a dual core minimum to run this game. x2 2.4ghz or c2d 2.2ghz to break 30fps. Go ahead and turn everything to minimum and see if you can run it on a single core, it just doesnt.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 20, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Guys just know that you need a dual core minimum to run this game. x2 2.4ghz or c2d 2.2ghz to break 30fps. Go ahead and turn everything to minimum and see if you can run it on a single core, it just doesnt.



I am running a dual core x2 @ 2.6ghz and i can't get 30fps maybe i need to work on the RAM and video card.I will do that later and post a new SS.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 20, 2007)

drop down to 640*480 with everything on minimum settings and see if you get 30fps, if you still cant then you need a faster cpu. With my opty at 2.8 i get into the 40's when alone at average 30 with other cars.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 20, 2007)

It looks like shit with everything on low.This is with CPU 2.4ghz RAM 800mhz@ 4-4-4-4-12@2t GPU 500 RAM 690


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 20, 2007)

yup so I think that the 7800gs and 7900gs aren't quite up to the job,  the 7800gs is just a faster 6800ultra, and the 7900 gs is just a faster 7800gt, but those 4 more pipes (20 on the 7900gs, vs 16 on the 7800gs) make up for quite a bit, 10 frames, so I willing to bet that the 24 pp 7800gtx and 7900gtx might just be up to the 30 fps challange. still wondering on the x1950 gt's and pros, I wonder is 12 pipes by 36 shaders might just be able to handle this hefty game.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 20, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> http://www.gamershell.com/download_19282.shtml
> 833MB's! WTF! How big are demos getting now; and it's probably only for about 10 minutes content.



hmm, romember the Age of empires demo? wasnt that over a gig?


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 20, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It looks like shit with everything on low.This is with CPU 2.4ghz RAM 800mhz@ 4-4-4-4-12@2t GPU 500 RAM 690



Well no shit man? Just start turning stuff up until its playable. What really sucks is that the menu is 3d and needs at least 2xaa to look half way right. I see you are getting over 80fps so you were gpu bottlenecked at your old settings big time.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 21, 2007)

Takes 4xAA with multisampling too look good, otherwise the text is super crappy.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 22, 2007)

It is a very demanding game for the cpu. I have to replace my old P4 for a C2D about time I guess.


----------



## a111087 (Aug 22, 2007)

i get ~25 fps with my rig on low settings, setting settings higher doesn't make much difference


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 22, 2007)

a111087 said:


> i get ~25 fps with my rig on low settings, setting settings higher doesn't make much difference



Same story with my old 3200+. This game needs a dualcore, unless you can clock your single at 4ghz or something.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

I wish i still had my sempron i would try it at 3.2ghz but i sold it.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 22, 2007)

My 3200 at 2.8 wasnt even enough for 30fps with no other cars...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

My x2 4600+ won't even get 30FPS with no cars.  the highest i have seen is 25fps on high maybe after i get new RAM in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> yup so I think that the 7800gs and 7900gs aren't quite up to the job,  the 7800gs is just a faster 6800ultra, and the 7900 gs is just a faster 7800gt, but those 4 more pipes (20 on the 7900gs, vs 16 on the 7800gs) make up for quite a bit, 10 frames, so I willing to bet that the 24 pp 7800gtx and 7900gtx might just be up to the 30 fps challange. still wondering on the x1950 gt's and pros, I wonder is 12 pipes by 36 shaders might just be able to handle this hefty game.



The x1950pro is faster in some games and benchmarks than the 7900GS.So maybe it can get higher than me.I also haven't maxed my OC on everything yet i am waiting for a cool day but i don't think that will happen i start school in 1 more day and they told me they are going to give me alot of hard work to see if i can skip a grade to get were i should be.  i want to go to high school soooooooo bad but i think i am going to be in middle school for another year i don't want to work my ass off all year.so anyways i don't think i am going to have alot of time till the weekends. In a few weeks i should be getting the money for more RAM. I know there are people here with a x1950pro and GT so they need to get there azz over here and run the damn game.


----------



## below ambient (Aug 22, 2007)

i have a 1950 pro, but i don't know what my framerates were... i can say it was smooth enough for me to know the physics compared to ToCa or GTR suck really bad....lol

i was playing at 1440x900 with 4x aa and 8x af... 

DiRt is good but RBR and a few others are even better...


----------



## insider (Aug 22, 2007)

How do you enable the framerate display in DiRT?


----------



## below ambient (Aug 22, 2007)

well i downloaded and installed FRAPS and my fps hovers around 17-21 on ultra at 1440x900 with my ATI CC on 'balanced'


























i have a 580x board coming and another pro so ill post those up when they get here... saved $100 over a 8800gts


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 22, 2007)

FRAPS.

POSPC if you can't get playable framerates, turn your settings down. Your asking too much from your hardware.


----------



## a111087 (Aug 22, 2007)

this game is just not optimized, so you need top of the line hardware to get a normal fps


----------



## below ambient (Aug 22, 2007)

a111087 said:


> this game is just not optimized, so you need top of the line hardware to get a normal fps



its kinda xboxy lol


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 22, 2007)

below ambient said:


> well i downloaded and installed FRAPS and my fps hovers around 17-21 on ultra at 1440x900 with my ATI CC on 'balanced'



Wow, you still have a nice PC, and your framerate is toilet.  Your PC and GPU upgrades aint going to take it up to the 50-80fps range. I think I'll stay away from DIRT


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Wow, you still have a nice PC, and your framerate is toilet.  Your PC and GPU upgrades aint going to take it up to the 50-80fps range. I think I'll stay away from DIRT



when a 3ghz dual core amd and X1950 is not enough to play a game everyone needs to stay away 

its not even that great of a game yeah it looks pretty good but its not a really good racing game i think GT3 was more fun to play and thats on the PS2!!!


im planning on unlocking my 7800GS to full 24/8 as soon as i can find a 7900GS AGP BIOS to flash then i will put the VGPU up to 1.5v and see how close to 7900GTX i can get


1.5v seems to be enough to power this up to 700mhz core for most ppl but thats without unlocking extra pipes


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 22, 2007)

It just isnt the off road simulation game everyone wants it to be, not to mention the online features are shit. I don't know why you say a 3ghz dual core and x1950 arent enough to play though, I get decent framerates at 1024 on a 2.8ghz opty and overclocked x1800. You must be trying to play with 4xaa 16xaf with everything on high or ultra...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2007)

he said it was 1440X900 on ultra settings


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

even getting 20ish FPS it is still smooth.You got to keep in mind i have used a P3 and a Geforce 4 for years so almost anything is smooth compared to it.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well no wonder why hes getting shitty performance then. He mine as well be asking to run oblivion maxed at that res.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> even getting 20ish FPS it is still smooth.You got to keep in mind i have used a P3 and a Geforce 4 for years so almost anything is smooth compared to it.



yeah ti4200 FTW ran that on my XP2000+ rig and this up until a few months ago

i found truning off multisampling boosted framerates by 5-12fps


----------



## below ambient (Aug 22, 2007)

i tried it on ultra settings 4x AA on 1024x768 and it boosdted me into the 30 fps arena.... 

game plays fine with those framrates.. i even finished it last week at 1440x900... dont forget for an ATI card fps isnt everything, those that own an ATI card know what i mean...lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2007)

it plays fine if you can keep it over 15fps pretty smooth even below that till you get to single digis then its an issue


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 24, 2007)

check this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i know i don't have FRAPS running but it was going smooth.


----------



## insider (Aug 25, 2007)

You should turn down the Tree/Foliage/Crowd/Shadow/Particle Effects to medium or low. 

The car models and reflections take up the majority of the screen and you are not gonna pay attention to much else really so no point in maxing out the settings above when visually all you are really interested in is your car position and your opponents.

You should aim for a minimum of 30+FPS:





















Keep the Driver Models and Reflections settings on high or ultra detail if you can.

With all settings on high and multi-sampling at 4X I get a minimum of 21FPS, that's 10FPS less than the above minimum and the visual difference was barely even noticeable.

ATI CC driver settings all on "Quality" mode.


Edit: same settings as above but with Driver Models and Reflections on Ultra settings:


----------



## VeDz (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep, I am running this game quite well actually with my system. 

I think the lowest I got on Ultra settings with 4x multisampling was 22. 

Btw, this is on a the widescreen on 1440x900.

Only problem is, this card boils my graphic card, to literally 89 degrees. I thought my X1950Pro wasn't so bad at temperatures . Thats celsius btw. 
My CPU cores stay around 44 on load.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 28, 2007)

VeDz said:


> Yep, I am running this game quite well actually with my system.
> 
> I think the lowest I got on Ultra settings with 4x multisampling was 22.
> 
> ...



Vedz DiRT is not as graphically intensive as everyone seems to think. You have a fucking c2d at 3.76 for god sakes. Take that down to 2ghz and you will have some playability issues.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 28, 2007)

I just  started  the dirt  download  to see how  it gets on at the  start  of  reading  the  thread  and  now it all downloaded  and I am about  to install  and  see  how  this  brings  my  FX57  to  its knees..I will post  back resultsOh ya the challenge

PS  TPU downloads has the demo and patch...there is none faster than TPU!!!!


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 29, 2007)

lol just  installed  it and it  wont  even launch nor will it uninstall  ...and  the  patch  doesn't  see  it...Im getting  rid of what  the demo  did   install  and  downloading   again  from  another  site  to  try  again

same thing  with  that  install ...just  crashes with  an  error  report


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2007)

Dirt fucking sucks ass. This is one of the worst games i have ever played. Uninstalling.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ouch. Poor DiRT. Although I can't be too nice, the game says my save is corrupted. Ya know, the one with only 6 more races to beat the game, yeah, that one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> Ouch. Poor DiRT. Although I can't be too nice, the game says my save is corrupted. Ya know, the one with only 6 more races to beat the game, yeah, that one.



maybe i just expect too much from a game.That is why i don't have many games i am hard to please when it comes to video games. (not when it comes to you know)
sorry about the post if anyone took it the wrong way i don't know of any other way you could take it other than i hate the game.If there is anyone that likes it good for you and have fun but this game isn't for me.


----------



## below ambient (Aug 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe i just expect too much from a game.That is why i don't have many games i am hard to please when it comes to video games. (not when it comes to you know)
> sorry about the post if anyone took it the wrong way i don't know of any other way you could take it other than i hate the game.If there is anyone that likes it good for you and have fun but this game isn't for me.



i completely agree... ever since HL2 gaming hasn;t been the same for me... i can say the MOH Airbourne demo is quite intriguing, but runs like a typical XBOX crap game like DiRt...


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 29, 2007)

Airborne runs a lot better than DiRT for me, constant 60FPS and that's with VSync on. Everything maxed, 1280x1024 4xAA. Runs much better than DiRT actually.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 29, 2007)

Even at 640x400 I got unplayable fps on X1300 Crossfire lol!


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 29, 2007)

I didn't even know you could Crossfire X1300's. . . Might as well get one X1900 and get better performance, lol.


----------



## VeDz (Aug 29, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Vedz DiRT is not as graphically intensive as everyone seems to think. You have a fucking c2d at 3.76 for god sakes. Take that down to 2ghz and you will have some playability issues.



I would like to think it is quite graphic intensive. 

As there is no other game that has heated my card up to 89c. Not the 3dmark03 torture test, 05, 06. Not oblivion. I believe it is graphically intensive as well as being more cpu intensive. Intensive on the whole comp maybe? But my C2D's never went above 45 and I don't have the greatest cooling system running at 3.76.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 29, 2007)

C2D's run cooler than you think man. With the settings your playing at you are video limited which is why it heats your video card up so much, not to mention the nonstop AA and HDR.

Everyone is just bitching and complaining because they have a cpu or ram bottleneck.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 29, 2007)

Or they have all bottlenecks known to man :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2007)

i am not bitching because of a bottleneck i can play the game just fine with my set-up if i don't max everything out.I just think it sucks.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> C2D's run cooler than you think man. With the settings your playing at you are video limited which is why it heats your video card up so much, not to mention the nonstop AA and HDR.
> 
> Everyone is just bitching and complaining because they have a cpu or ram bottleneck.



i can play it @1024X768 just fine it just is not a good game the gfx look good but gameplay is subpar it must have the same phsyx engine as NFS high stakes which is what circa '99? cause i swear they play exactly the same; DiRT just looks prettier


MOH aibourne is a much better game IMO it play 1024X768 at 2x the framerate and settings are high, med, med, simple on my set up screen


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 29, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i can play it @1024X768 just fine it just is not a good game the gfx look good but gameplay is subpar it must have the same phsyx engine as NFS high stakes which is what circa '99? cause i swear they play exactly the same; DiRT just looks prettier
> 
> 
> MOH aibourne is a much better game IMO it play 1024X768 at 2x the framerate and settings are high, med, med, simple on my set up screen



I agree with you on that note, once its modded it plays much better. The grip is just way to high on everything, and the brakes too powerful. I've been on the DiRT forums a few times and their modded files make everything much more fun.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 30, 2007)

That was the first thing I noticed about DiRT. Not even rally cars can go from 100 to 20 in two seconds on gravel, just not gonna happen. I agree on the cars having too much grip to. At 60 no matter the turn I should be sliding on gravel, even on most of the paved roads in the game except maybe for the long turns. RalliSport Challenge 2 did a better job of making the cars feel more real.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 30, 2007)

Do the mods affect online handling too?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Even at 640x400 I got unplayable fps on X1300 Crossfire lol!



lol how is it that dual X1300s cant keep up with my 7800GS? you also have dual core and better/more of everything than my rig


----------



## Casheti (Sep 5, 2007)

It's cos they just fucking suck.

And netburst is horrible.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 5, 2007)

i feel this game is lame ... i get 20 fps with my specs


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2007)

Casheti said:


> It's cos they just fucking suck.
> 
> And netburst is horrible.



my dads 930 outscores my a64 in every test and benchie regardless. cpu way out scores mine in AQ3 though i have a better vid card (FX5700 VS 7800GS)


----------



## Casheti (Sep 5, 2007)

Everyone gets low fps with it cos it was done badly..

Just ask Sonasmo. (or Sonosmo.. can't remember)

7950GT SLi and an E6600.. still lags sometimes on 1024x768.

Just a badly coded game.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2007)

lol no kidding wonder what my uncle gets with his e6850+sli'd8800GTS 640s


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 6, 2007)

getting 24 fps now


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> getting 24 fps now



i got to about 20fps after tweaking


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2007)

20 fps here: Here are my settings.

Shadows and HDR disabled @ low on 800x600. I wonder why they took a dump while coding this game???


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2007)

I would experiment an see if I can get it running nice like I done for STALKER, but I'm not buying it or downloading a crummy demo thats almost 1GB. Sorry, your all out of luck


----------



## Casheti (Sep 6, 2007)

Pirate it.. doofus.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> 20 fps here: Here are my settings.
> 
> Shadows and HDR disabled @ low on 800x600. I wonder why they took a dump while coding this game???



would think you would get better than that seeing how you kill mark card in benchmarks..all of them  though i must admit it still looks ok @1024X768 HDR off no AA/AF


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

cdawall said:


> would think you would get better than that seeing how you kill mark card in benchmarks..all of them  though i must admit it still looks ok @1024X768 HDR off no AA/AF



Yeah, I dunno though, it may just be more cpu/ram dependent than grfx card feature dependent who knows


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 7, 2007)

well i play toca 3 which is another "codemasters" game and i get 180 fps on that with everything on.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have said it about 4 times now, THIS GAME EATS CPU TIME! 

You simply need a dual core cpu at 2.4ghz or above to play this game well. I get shitty performance at 800*600 with my opty at stock speed, when at 2.8 or 3 ghz my performance increases two fold. 

CPU coding absolutly sucks for this game, its fairly well coded in the gpu department.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 7, 2007)

i bumped my c2d to 2.4 not much improvement ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> well i play toca 3 which is another "codemasters" game and i get 180 fps on that with everything on.



Yeah, I have that one as well, I get about 60fps @1280x1024 maxed.

@Kenny

Thats what I thought, was not aware of how bad.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just try running a single core vs dual and see the difference.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 7, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Pirate it.. doofus.



I considered that  its not worth an 8GB download.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not a 8GB download. =P


----------



## Casheti (Sep 7, 2007)

Fucking n00bs who made MoH Airbourne made it SM3.0 only


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 7, 2007)

pwn't?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 7, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> It's not a 8GB download. =P



It is, at least the torrents I saw are


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 7, 2007)

6gb ....


----------



## Nights85 (Sep 10, 2007)

As for the required Dual core I had my AMD FX-55 running the game rather well on my X1900XTX so I wouldn't spout off a dual core requirement. But now I have a quad core at 3 ghz and will install the game .


----------



## Chewy (Sep 10, 2007)

wah! this game requires a wheel! lol naa seeing this post is driving me to spend $$$ on a wheel and than steal the game  I tried this on my 1900gt and it was crap! + I dont like using a controller.. maybe it was the lag.. ohwell Im not a hardcore gamer I just like playing em every once in a while.  thats why after the lag issue I just uninstalled.. lol noob!


----------



## Casheti (Sep 11, 2007)

Why would you upgrade a PC if you don't game?


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 11, 2007)

FINALLY i got this game demo working..I get  13FPS@1920x1080  everything maxed game and  vid cards.....If I run it at lower  settings it  is  very  playable   @1440x900  @  any settings for my  rig .....Any  any thing around 15FPS and up is pretty  nice on  this game  for me...I really like the game ..and  agree  the game needs to be modded  for the car  handeling.....Looks like  this will be a  game the  next generation cards  will be syncing  their teeth into  for ultra  high FPS


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

How many fps do you get with multiple other cars?


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 11, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> How many fps do you get with multiple other cars?



Give  me the scenario  to run and  I  will post  back  results with  rig  in  the  sig


----------



## Chewy (Sep 11, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Why would you upgrade a PC if you don't game?



  There havent been to many games that really draw me in.. last one I liked alot was Company of Heroes.. 
so lately Ive just been playing a game here and there. hum to buy a g25 and be poor lol or o save the money so I have it left over to add to thursdays pay.. Im deciding today   I do have a nice controller but a the g25 would be just like playing at the arcade! only with awsome graphic! woot


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2007)

lol 15fps with an FX57 and xfired X1950XTX this game is a dog  friggen insane


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

Has no one understood this game needs a dualcore?

Anyone who thinks this game is just the worst should go take a hard look at supreme commander...i got 10fps max with a 3200+ at 2.85ghz


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Has no one understood this game needs a dualcore?
> 
> Anyone who thinks this game is just the worst should go take a hard look at supreme commander...i got 10fps max with a 3200+ at 2.85ghz



ok look everyone gets it is nice to have a dualie on this game but look at the fact thta DNA has a insane set of vid cards in xfire and a 3.15ghz FX57 and thats not even wnough to offset the processing requirement...its just not sane that a game that overall needs ALOT of polish can not be played on a pretty top end single core PC


----------



## Casheti (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm getting my EMA soon so I'll have monies!!

OMG MONIES!!

MONIIIEEEEEEEESSSSSSS


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

CD If you havn't noticed we are in the age of dual core, have been for a couple years now. It sucks you get offended when new tech becomes a requirment. I bet you are a guy who said dualcore isn't needed for games right? Well that day has come. Technology progresses, requirements rise, money is spent. 

Welcome to the realm of high end computer gaming. I shouldn't have to say any of this because you already know it.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 11, 2007)

DiRT is coded like a piece of shit.

End of really...


----------



## Chewy (Sep 11, 2007)

*bannana Dance* I ordered the g25 wheel  woot its compatabile with enugh games.. though in dirt it willl need some tweaking.. I'll give cirt a real shot now since I have my new card.. hopefully it runs good at 1680x1050.. the game pwnt my 1900gt lol also I couldnt control at all so I uninstalled hte game and moved on to playing my COH . cant wait for it toarrive now.. they had special shipping from where I ordered it from.. 9.99 but its ging to take 2-8 days.. and its on the other side of Canada so.. the later  woot


----------



## Chewy (Sep 11, 2007)

*bannana Dance* I ordered the g25 wheel  woot its compatabile with enugh games.. though in dirt it willl need some tweaking.. I'll give cirt a real shot now since I have my new card.. hopefully it runs good at 1680x1050.. the game pwnt my 1900gt lol also I couldnt control at all so I uninstalled hte game and moved on to playing my COH . cant wait for it to arrive now.. they had special shipping from where I ordered it from.. 9.99, but its going to take 2-8 days.. and its on the other side of Canada so.. the later  woot


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 11, 2007)

even  though  its poorly   coded  ...I  may   still purchase  it cuz I like  iteven  though  half  the time  it  wont play  in CF mode


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

The guys on the DiRT forum have tweaked most of the car settings for more realistic handling, better drifting, and overall lower traction. Game is alot more fun with the hacked settings.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 11, 2007)

Someone buy me a Quad Core.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

you need a new video card long before your cpu, unless you just want to play DiRT and SupCom.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 11, 2007)

I only play BF2 mate.

And my CF is worthless without a decent CPU to fuel it.

I often miss TV shots cos of poor fps.

I've turned it from High to Medium but I'm not having it any lower cos I need to see certain things to be able to TV properly.

And at any lower res I can't see much at all


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

ahh I didn't realize you were running cf. Hell just buy a c2d 6600 or something and oc the hell out of it. If you can get the cash go quad.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm gonna go quad when I get the money despite everyone saying that really cheap quad doesn't OC well, I don't mind.

4 Core Conroe is better than Dual Core Netburst.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 11, 2007)

single core c2d is better than dualcore netburst....lol. 
I think you would see a huge difference just to a c2d, not much more for a c2q.


----------



## trodas (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't see ANYTHING on the screen that could be excuse for 12fps framerate?!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 11, 2007)

codemasters = code bitches


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 12, 2007)

well  if  nothing  else it  could  be a  intensive  bench  tool


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> well  if  nothing  else it  could  be a  intensive  bench  tool



no kidding 



not even M$ puts out this much BS code  hell i think the ultimate copy of vista may actually run smoother and take up LESS space


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 12, 2007)

Well it wont be long and I will have these cards + an x1800xt PE physic card on a quad set up....I'm going wicked high end on all the components.except for the quad probably a 6600 or 6700...Then we can see the difference..which I am sure will be substantial.heres a list of the hardware.
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail 
DFI LP UT P35 T2R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600) 
Thermaltake Toughpower W0133RU ATX12V / EPS12V 1200W Power Supply - Retail<<9was thinking the EnerMax 1000watt)but like the specs of the TT PSU but fighting cuz of the EnerMax reputation.
2X>>Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB 10,000 RPM Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - OEM 
LG Electronics Black LG Super Multi 18x SATA DVD Burner GSA-H62NK, 10x DVD+/-R DL, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 12x DVD-RAM - OEM 
Microsoft Windows XP Professional With SP2B 1 Pack - OEM 
thats about $1720 if I up to the 6700 then its $2020
Oh ya going to need this too>>Asetek VapoChill Socket Kit - Intel Socket T (LGA 775) [VapoChill LS ..another $119.99+Tx

So then I have to wait  for the next generation DX10 cards in hopes of some real GPU performance(another$1000 for a pair i'm sure) Off to the poor house.
Then maybe I can get some FPS in Dirt.lol


----------



## curt (Sep 12, 2007)

*hey same pro*

i had the same prob well kinda i tryed runiing the game at max fx first time lmao i got maxy 5fps now running med fx at 1024x768 probly holding about 30-40fps just evin to be smoth

im running 

3.1gh amd 4000+ 
2gb ocz ddr400@ddr590 
epox nforce3 250
agp 7800gsoc 256mb
intel pci card lan 10/100 [drivers install with any windows] evin on win95
an a pci Audigy 4

thats my games beast soon to have a [optron185] or fx60 not shure yeat


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 12, 2007)

imma re-run my DiRT again see what fps I get. I had the settings 1280x1024 @ High, hmm..


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 12, 2007)

OK the  crossfire issue is if you set  dirt  to a resolution different  than desktop  you get the crash  at start..So  set  game resolution  to desktop  or  visa versa  and wala  Crossfire is  good  to  go....Codemasters  seems  to  be  blaming  ATI:shadedshu....Oh  well So  here  are my  averages  at  1920x1080  according  to  Fraps on  the buggy race and  benchmark  started right at the go from starting line....
Min=15 Max=28 Avg=20.65



heres some  screenies  of the settings









screenies  of the buggy race at  the above  settings












Graphic card  set  to  2xAA   8XAF


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine goes:

1280x1024 @ High = 19FPS (No opponents), 12FPS (With opponents)
1024x768 @ High = 24 (No Opponents), 19FPS (With Opponents)

My current custom setting (Most with Low and Ultra)
1024x768 = 22FPS (No Opponents), 18FPS (With opponents)

I'd go with my custom settings, cause the shadows and details are far more awesome than 'High' Settings.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 12, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> OK the  crossfire issue is if you set  dirt  to a resolution different  than desktop  you get the crash  at start..So  set  game resolution  to desktop  or  visa versa  and wala  Crossfire is  good  to  go....Codemasters  seems  to  be  blaming  ATI:shadedshu....Oh  well So  here  are my  averages  at  1920x1080  according  to  Fraps on  the buggy race and  benchmark  started right at the go from starting line....
> Min=15 Max=28 Avg=20.65


Throw in a dual core and watch your fps double.


----------



## curt (Sep 12, 2007)

*hey*

just cheaked with fraps 

i can hold 30-40fps with other drivers dips to 25fps in spots

most graficks med

1024x768
75hz

vsync [off]
multisampling [off]
crowd [off]
trees [off]
reflections [off]
i dont like motion blure so its off

thats all the stuff i have off the rests in on or med

i do get a boost from oc.ing my vid card but its maby 5 fps

im allso running the demo for now 

never know they may come out with a nice patch to smoth things out


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 12, 2007)

yow .. i just overclock my proc to 3.08 and card to 600/925 ... still a get the same ting ...


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 12, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yow .. i just overclock my proc to 3.08 and card to 600/925 ... still a get the same ting ...



hmmm  thats  strange


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am almost finished with a Xeon Quad system with a HD2900 XT 1GB card that I built to play this game.  I'll post back in a few days when I get the last few pieces.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 14, 2007)

Now this is the very strange..I uped my graphic card settings to the MAX on evry thing and BAM average went from 20.65FPS to 24+FPS .... I just dont get this game but I do like the game cant wait to upgrade from the demo.I'm a race freak..I have all the NFS and CM GTI and CM Xpand RALLEY and Flat Out 2 and Race WTCC, and TrackMania United and Test Drive Unlimited..I have sosme others but not installed cuz they're crap.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 14, 2007)

FlatOut 2 is a blast online..


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 14, 2007)

My new PC plays this game like butta with everything maxed out, HDR enabled @ 1680X1050.  The best way to play this game is with either a HD2900 or a 8800GTX.  Anything less won't cut it.  Shame really because it really is a great game now that I can actually play it.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 14, 2007)

Flatout 2 was such an awesome game online, it was just hilarious because of the random crap that happens. Be even better if the game had built in VOIP.
DiRT runs perfectly on my HD2900XT.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 14, 2007)

b1lk1 said:


> My new PC plays this game like butta with everything maxed out, HDR enabled @ 1680X1050.  The best way to play this game is with either a HD2900 or a 8800GTX.  Anything less won't cut it.  Shame really because it really is a great game now that I can actually play it.



what are your FPS @ 1920x1080 ???? I am on the way to th store right now BB to pick up the full PC version for $39.99 then I will be uninstalling the Demo and installing the full version!!!YAY!!!! My set up plays this game at Average 24FPS in 1920x1080 and game play is good for me no stuttering at 20+FPS...I will be seeing you race gangstas on line


----------



## J-Man (Sep 14, 2007)

When I play it on my PC, I get about 25FPS on maximum settings.


----------



## regan1985 (Sep 14, 2007)

do you need sm3 to play it?or will it work on a x850?


----------



## Casheti (Sep 14, 2007)

Let me field this one..

X850's = No


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 14, 2007)

Bought and installed...Not sure why but the full game gets better FPS...same settings as the demo and average on demo was 24+FPS average on full game is 32FPS ..Not sure why but I am happy with 32FPS at 1920x1080...so far I am loving this game...I had to force my self to close the game and post this ...Now back to the game


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 14, 2007)

they changed quality settings between the demo and the final max on demo and max on full game are different settings.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 14, 2007)

I am loving this game ...FPS are no longer an issue on my rig...I have completed level 2 so far ..gonna go check and see whats up with online play in few a minutes...Dam starware though just dam them all to hell...lol...


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 15, 2007)

ERRRRR ... all last night while trying online there were only two other people on line and I got to race them twice , but from then on there was no-one  available to racemaybe not many people have this game yet?


----------



## a111087 (Sep 15, 2007)

no, its just game sucks 
seriously, I went on official forum and saw so many angry people...


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 16, 2007)

Heres some video's Of Me playing DiRT

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OeqyXG0IXws
http://youtube.com/watch?v=E1aJLEBqhnI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fNkSO1Ac2ZA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_dUYCE6ABCM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdxOBAzK_9E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0C9JfRTg0Y


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 16, 2007)

Huh, the graphics kinda suck when they aren't maxed and the cars look like plastic.


----------

